# FET advice please



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Could you please give me some advice. I underwent my 2nd attempt at frozen embryo transfer on thursday 27.03.03 and was due to do my pregnancy test on thursday 10.04.03. I started bleeding on Friday 04.04.03 and am still bleeding now. I did a pregnancy test on the saturday which showed positive. The hospital have told me to continue with the drugs and they are testing me on thursday.
I did a pregnancy test this afternoon but was negative.
I have also had period like cramps but these have now subsided slightly.
Could i still be pregnant or is it a definate no no
Your help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nancy,

I am afraid that only time will tell. Keep in close contact with your clinic and good luck!!

Regards,

Peter



nancy said:


> Could you please give me some advice. I underwent my 2nd attempt at frozen embryo transfer on thursday 27.03.03 and was due to do my pregnancy test on thursday 10.04.03. I started bleeding on Friday 04.04.03 and am still bleeding now. I did a pregnancy test on the saturday which showed positive. The hospital have told me to continue with the drugs and they are testing me on thursday.
> I did a pregnancy test this afternoon but was negative.
> I have also had period like cramps but these have now subsided slightly.
> Could i still be pregnant or is it a definate no no
> ...


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks forf replying Peter.. just to let you know I did another test this morning and there was a very very faint line so just keeping my fingers crossed

Nancy xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nancy said:


> Thanks forf replying Peter.. just to let you know I did another test this morning and there was a very very faint line so just keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Nancy xx


Good luck!!! Think positive!

Peter


----------

